# TODTNAU gerüchteküche und news



## $TUNE$ (30. Januar 2005)

HI!
tut mir leid abe rich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis todtnau  wieder aufmacht!  
drumm hab ich dne thread aufgemeacht wo ihr  posten könnt was ihr wisst was sich verändert hat also bei den strecken. oder viell war j ashconmal jemand oben und hat es sich angeschaut!   
also haut rein
grüße tune


----------



## crossie (30. Januar 2005)

die ham jetz ne sommerrodelbahn   
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $TUNE$ (30. Januar 2005)

ja gut das is tmir auch bekannt. auch das sie einen neuen lift haben^^
ich meinte eher die strecken


----------



## Triple F (31. Januar 2005)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, geht da oben net arg viel. Das Wetter blockiert die Sache ein wenig & Felix hat bis jetzt angeblich noch nicht alles angepackt, aber das sind alles Gerüchte aus den finsternsten Ecken Freiburgs....


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> tut mir leid abe rich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis todtnau  wieder aufmacht!
> drumm hab ich dne thread aufgemeacht wo ihr  posten könnt was ihr wisst was sich verändert hat also bei den strecken. oder viell war j ashconmal jemand oben und hat es sich angeschaut!
> also haut rein
> grüße tune



ich habe gehört, das man vor Erwerb der Liftkarte eine Rechtschreibprüfung  ablegen muß, sonst darf man nicht fahren. Für den Downhill wird sogar das große Latinum vorrausgesetz ... das ist natürlich echt schlecht für dich ...  . Außerdem wedeln einem gegen Aufpreis großbrüstige Damen unten mit Kona-Handtüchern den Schweiß aus dem Gesicht     ... aber das sind natürlich alles nur Gerüchte ...


----------



## xtc-matze (3. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gehört, das man vor Erwerb der Liftkarte eine Rechtschreibprüfung  ablegen muß, sonst darf man nicht fahren. Für den Downhill wird sogar das große Latinum vorrausgesetz ... das ist natürlich echt schlecht für dich ...  . Außerdem wedeln einem gegen Aufpreis großbrüstige Damen unten mit Kona-Handtüchern den Schweiß aus dem Gesicht     ... aber das sind natürlich alles nur Gerüchte ...


----------



## $TUNE$ (6. März 2005)

ja is gut  wooly geh deine beine rasieren und  mach den mund zu. weil das kannst glaub besser


----------



## eL (6. März 2005)

oha
DDDDD alarm   
ick hol schon ma popcorn und stell die zäpfle kalt


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> ja is gut  wooly geh deine beine rasieren und  mach den mund zu. weil das kannst glaub besser



"Spontan" ist anders...


----------



## Wooly (7. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> ja is gut  wooly geh deine beine rasieren und  mach den mund zu. weil das kannst glaub besser



vielleicht stellt dich der Felix ja als Luftpumpe unten in der Bikestation ein, du würdest alle Voraussetzungen mitbringen ...


----------



## $TUNE$ (7. März 2005)

jaja is jut.............  
können uns in nem anderen thrad streiten aber nicht hier. also wer keine  "gescheiten"  kommentare hat soll ruhig sein. will hier was vom fun park hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> also wer keine  "gescheiten"  kommentare hat soll ruhig sein.


Ich finde: Wer nicht gescheit posten kann, soll ruhig sein.


----------



## marc (8. März 2005)

Wenn ich den Tobi (Mod. in diesen Forum. Anm. d. Verf.) mal wieder treffe frage ich mal höflich nach ob dieses Forum nicht in "Karlsruhe,NORDschwarzwald und Northern-Lights" umbenannt werden kann.  
Weil:
-Sind eh so gut wie keine Freiburger mehr am posten
-Falls doch mal jemand postet weht ihm der, mir inzwischen bekannte, NL Humor heftig ins Gemüt und el holt sich dazu immer Popcorn. Und damit der arme el im Frühjahr, sollte es mal werden  , nicht mit heftigst Übergewicht aufs Bike steigen oder geholfen werden muß , sollte dies dann tunlichst vermieden werden. Solche "Schwimmringe" sind gar hartnäckig   
-Ist es Freeride-technisch sowieso ruhig in der Regio hier  
(Ja ich bin einer,el. Gib´s mir  )

Sollt ich mal wieder bei ner NL Tour wie letztes Jahr dabei sein dürfen dann werd ich, so hat es wooly ausgedrückt, dem "





			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ach und übrigens, der el ist zur zeit etwas sexuell unausgeglichen, deswegen ist er ein wenig ruppig,


 ein Foto von der rasierten Pudeldame meines Nachbarn mitbringen.    

Eh, isch kann auch Schbass mache, Alda!     

Grüßle Marc


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Tobi (Mod. in diesen Forum. Anm. d. Verf.) mal wieder treffe frage ich mal höflich nach ob dieses Forum nicht in "Karlsruhe,NORDschwarzwald und Northern-Lights" umbenannt werden kann.
> Weil:
> -Sind eh so gut wie keine Freiburger mehr am posten
> -Falls doch mal jemand postet weht ihm der, mir inzwischen bekannte, NL



hey ihr könnt froh sein das ihr in unser freiburg und schwarzwald damals integriert wurdet   
meiner meinung nach hättet ihr eher in schwabenland und dunkelldeutschland gepasst.

ich wäre für die trennung in südbaden und rest der welt


----------



## marc (8. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre für die trennung in südbaden und rest der welt



So weit - so gut. Nur dann wäre das Südbadenforum mit 4 Posts pro Monat warscheinlich genausogut besucht wie ein "Heimat-und Trachtenabend" mit Zielgruppe 15-26 jährige DH und FR- ler.  

Das ist schon ok so. Wäre nur schön wenn die Freiburger auch mal wieder den A.... hochkriegen würden  

Marc


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Sollt ich mal wieder bei ner NL Tour wie letztes Jahr dabei sein dürfen dann werd ich, so hat es wooly ausgedrückt, dem " ein Foto von der rasierten Pudeldame meines Nachbarn mitbringen.



bloß nicht, das arme Vieh platzt doch ....

... zum NL Humor, naja, vielleicht sind wir manchmal ein wenig grob, aber ein Forum lebt halt mal von den Leuten die posten und lesen .... die kann man sich halt nicht aussuchen. Und der el und ich isnd nun mal böse Stinkstiefel ... aber wir kreuzen gerne die Klinge, solange es retorisch interessant bleibt ... aber wenn so lahme Retourkutschen wie "..Beine rasieren ..." kommen, hat derjenige nichts anderes verdient !!! Und da gibt es auch keine Gnade ...


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach hättet ihr eher in schwabenland und dunkelldeutschland gepasst.



nee nee du hier fahren viel zuwenig Bamshees rum, wir passen da nicht rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (8. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> jaja is jut.............
> können uns in nem anderen thrad streiten aber nicht hier. also wer keine  "gescheiten"  kommentare hat soll ruhig sein.


schreiben ist meistens eine ruhige Angelegenheit



			
				$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> ...will hier was vom fun park *hören*.



lesen hät ich jetzt verstanden.


-_-


----------



## marc (8. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> bloß nicht, das arme Vieh platzt doch ....



äh, ist´s schon so weit? Quasi alles außer Igel und Glasscherben....dann bring ich ihm lieber einen Döner mit. Der beisst nicht  



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum NL Humor, naja, vielleicht sind wir manchmal ein wenig grob, aber ein Forum lebt halt mal von den Leuten die posten und lesen...


Das stimmt wohl. Machen die Freiburger Winterschlaf  



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn so lahme Retourkutschen wie "..Beine rasieren ..." kommen, hat derjenige nichts anderes verdient !!! Und da gibt es auch keine Gnade ......



Jo das war nicht einfallsreich, das stimmt. Tut auch ohne Rasiergel sau weh  

Also man liest sich

Marc


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann bring ich ihm lieber einen Döner mit. Der beisst nicht



stimmt so ein Jufka kommt bestimmt gut ...


----------



## eL (8. März 2005)

oha datt gibbt jetz aber ne riesengroße keilerei!!!!

Sach ma wühler watt jeht dich eigentlich mein persönliches wohlergehen an??? hä? bisst wohl nur so frech weil du genau weist das du vor september bei keiner NL tour partizipieren kannst und denkst bis dahin hat eL allet wieder vergessen.  

und für den Oberkantenklatscher mit dem allerweltsgesich gilt det gleiche..... und richtige Döner gibt es eh nur in Berlin.... die pseudodönerderivate welche kostenoptimiert zusammengeklatscht worden sind fallen doch unter das sondermüllgesetz.


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2005)

also kostenoptimiert zusammengeklatscht können ja nur die aus berlin sein, dazu reicht ein ganz simpler kostenvergleich   
nirgens gibts döner billiger wie in berlin bei gleichem preisniveau


----------



## Gero (8. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt wohl. Machen die Freiburger Winterschlaf
> 
> 
> 
> Marc



nene aber fast... was soll man den sonst machen bei dem wetter...   bikejam planen.. aber der gute tobi meldet sich auch nicht mehr... wasn los? 

und todtnau... keine ahnung.. hab felix schon länger nicht mehr getroffen... werd aber sobald offen is mal hochfahren ....


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> also kostenoptimiert zusammengeklatscht können ja nur die aus berlin sein, dazu reicht ein ganz simpler kostenvergleich
> nirgens gibts döner billiger wie in berlin bei gleichem preisniveau



kein schlechter Gedanke ... aber ob der dem el gefällt ... ;-))

el, mein Lieber , als Friedensangebot lad ich dich mal auf den besten Falaffel der Welt ein, zu bekommen in KARLSRUHE, eine der wenigen wirklichen Attraktionen der Stadt. Vielleicht demnächst mal vor nem Umtrunkabend.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. März 2005)

da muss ich mich jetzt auch mal einmischen: bei welcher lokalität in karlsruhe vermutest du, die besten falaffel der welt erwerben zu können?
ich als zugezogener bin daran nämlich ebenfalls interessiert, wobei ich bisher nur bei der bude am kronenplatz vor langen jahren mal welche verspuß. die warn aber schon nicht schlecht.

bei der derzeitigen anhaltenden dönerpreis inflation, nach der ein döner schon ungefähr soviel wie 1,5 döner kostet, werden andere orientalisch angehauchte speisen, die bisher als "kulinarisch zu riskant" eingestuft wurden, auf einmal zur alternative.


----------



## Froschel (9. März 2005)

beste Falaffel von Welt gibt`s beim Palmera in der Südstadt   gegenüber vom Staatstheater. Auch die Pizzen sind enorm lecker.

Bei nächsten NL-Treffen würde ich vorschlagen ne Runde Falaffeln und anschließen ins eL Banolero, so mal zur Abwechslung.


-_-


----------



## Strider (9. März 2005)

Das mit der dönerpreisinflation ist ja jetzt nun mal ein gerücht. Immerhin bekommt man die teile mitlerweile wieder für 3 Euro. Allerding denke auch ich am un zu wehmütig an die guten alten 5 mark döner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> beste Falaffel von Welt gibt`s beim Palmera in der Südstadt   gegenüber vom Staatstheater. Auch die Pizzen sind enorm lecker.



Genau diese Lokalität meinte ich. Selbst in Istanbul habe ich keine besseren Falaffel gegessen, der Mann ist ein Genie !!! ist Ecke Marien-/Baumeisterstraße.


----------



## fez (9. März 2005)

nur dass man lso ca. 3-4 h warten muss nervt ein wenig.

Aber stimmt, ins Bando könnten wir mal wieder gehen, dann nehmen wir beide Hunde mit und mischen den Laden mal wieder so richtig auf...


----------



## fez (9. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> So weit - so gut. Nur dann wäre das Südbadenforum mit 4 Posts pro Monat warscheinlich genausogut besucht wie ein "Heimat-und Trachtenabend" mit Zielgruppe 15-26 jährige DH und FR- ler.


 
Nee, nee, täusch dich da mal nicht !- der Thread mit den *mit Abstand* meisten Antworten und Hits spielt sich zwischen Lörrach, Weil, Dingsbums und Basel ab !


----------



## Wooly (9. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nee, täusch dich da mal nicht !- der Thread mit den *mit Abstand* meisten Antworten und Hits spielt sich zwischen Lörrach, Weil, Dingsbums und Basel ab !



in dem ja auch die meisten 15-17 jährigen FR/DH/Dirt Fahrer ausgelagert sind ...    ... in Nordbaden gibt es keine FR/DH-ler, hier gibt es straff organisierte perverse & schlecht gelaunte CC-ler und original exclusive northern-lighs Kantenklatscher (the thing to be)...


----------



## Wooly (9. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ... ins Bando könnten wir mal wieder gehen ...



ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller !!!!


----------



## Froschel (9. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> .....ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller ...ich will aber in den Löwenbräukeller !!!!........



*"...da hat wohl einer wieder die Zeche im eL Bandy geprellt...?!"*  


-_-


----------



## fez (9. März 2005)

wir könnten ja wenn wir den Bernhard erfolgreich nach Osteuropa abgeschoben haben in den LBK gehen und eine gepflegte NL-Sushi-Orgie starten ?

Äh, übrigens - für solche Themen wie hier könnten wir doch weil wir nette Menschen sind aufs Fezboard wechseln...


----------



## Triple F (9. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich mich jetzt auch mal einmischen: bei welcher lokalität in karlsruhe vermutest du, die besten falaffel der welt erwerben zu können?



Wie erwähnt gibt es den besten Falafel in der Tat im Palerma (man erinnere sich: 3F-Gedächtnis-Falafel-Essen )

zum Thema:
Ich war heute spontan auf dem Feldberg und ich hab so meine Zweifel, ob bei der Schneelage in Todtnau die Eröffnung pünklich vollzogen werden kann - denn nach dem Schnee kommt ja noch der Matsch....


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2005)

Ein Dönerfred, wie lustig... kann mir einer mal sagen, wie die Zusammensetzung einer amtlichen Falaffel aussieht. Ich schmecke nämlich nur Kumin (Kreuzkümmel) und davon muß ich kotzen. Sind da Kunststoffe mitdrin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. März 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dönerfred, wie lustig... kann mir einer mal sagen, wie die Zusammensetzung einer amtlichen Falaffel aussieht. Ich schmecke nämlich nur Kumin (Kreuzkümmel) und davon muß ich kotzen. Sind da Kunststoffe mitdrin?



Kurpfälzer .... euch würde es doch nur schmecken wenn Saumagen drin ist ...    ... Falaffel bestehen aus Kichererbsen, im Palmera in einer leckeren krossen Brothülle mit Gemüse & Jogurtsoße, gewürzt u.a auch mit leckerem Kreuzkümmel  ...   

Wir könnten auch mal wieder ein Northern Lights Treffen bei Herrn Thiel machne, ich mach dann ne leckere Moussaka ...


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2005)

Einkaufsliste: 

1 kg Hackfleisch,
4 EL WD40,
2 Zwiebeln (klein gehackt),
100 ml Brunox,
4 Fatal Bert (püriert),
1 kg Marzocchi (in Scheiben),
1 kg Grimeca (in Scheiben),
1 kg Elastomere (in Scheiben),
1/2 Tasse Parmesan- oder Sbrinzkäse (gerieben),
Salz,
Pfeffer,
1 Tasse Paniermehl

Für die Creme:
8 EL Mehl,
4 EL Butter, 2 l Milch, 2 Eier (verquirlt),
Salz,
Pfeffer,
Muskatnuss  

 Hey, bin dabei, wenns so aussieht!


----------



## Triple F (11. März 2005)

Viel Spass beim Schippen


----------



## Der Schwimmer (11. März 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erwähnt gibt es den besten Falafel in der Tat im Palerma (man erinnere sich: 3F-Gedächtnis-Falafel-Essen )
> 
> Oh ja, das war sehr nett.
> Zuerst Fezens Cruiser bestaunen, dann Triples heilige Stahlbikes, dann gutes Falafel, und dann ins Bandi.
> ...


----------



## $TUNE$ (12. März 2005)

sag mal was wird das hier?   
sry das ich mich jetz gleich so aufreg aber  was soll diese *******??  
hier soll was über den fun park  todtnau geschrieben werden und nicht über so scheiß  türkenfraß! also bitte. ist euch so langweilig?
zudem  der grund das  hier kaum freiburger schreiben wird wohl sein das wir mehr fahren und nicht so viel reden   
also entweder closed bitte jemand den thread  oder hier wird mal was vernünftiges geschrieben. oder zum. zu dem thema passendes


----------



## Triple F (12. März 2005)

Yo,mach mal logger...


Is´ ja nicht so, dass der Fred komplett auseinandergerissen wird - es gibt  eben nunmal kein neues Gerücht! Sobald jmd was mitbekommt, wird er´s schon hier niederschreiben...Wie man auf dem Webcam-Bild weiter oben erkennen kann, tut sich Abschmelz-technisch in Todtnau recht wenig...

IMHO kommt "Falafel" nicht aus der 





			
				$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> scheiß  türke


_, sondern aus Tunesien (oder Magreb-Staaten)._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (12. März 2005)

[freiburg] wie siehts denn eigentlich roßkopf etc. aus, ist da mittlerweile wieder relativ schneefrei ?


----------



## $TUNE$ (13. März 2005)

ne sieht schlecht aus  hier liegt  noch fast überall  ab 300-400m schnee


----------



## Wooly (13. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal was wird das hier?
> sry das ich mich jetz gleich so aufreg aber  was soll diese *******??
> hier soll was über den fun park  todtnau geschrieben werden und nicht über so scheiß  türkenfraß!




Alter Lattich keine Ahnung der Junge ... Moussaka ist MAROKANISCH Mensch, nicht türkisch. Hier übrigens mal ein nettes Rezept:


500 gr. Auberginen, 800 gr. Hackfleisch, 500 gr Kartoffeln, 500 gr. Zucchini, 250 gr. geschälte Tomaten, 1/4 L. Sahne, 3 Eier, 150 gr. Ziegenkäse, 0,5 L Weißwein, Salz, Pfeffer, Weißwein, Oregano, Thymian

Das Gemüse waschen und in 1 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden, die Zwiebel feinhacken. Das Hackfleisch zusammen mit der Zwiebeln scharf anbraten, kurz vor Bratende den feingehackten Knoblauch hinzufügen, mit Weißwein ablöschen. Die geschälten und gewürfelten Tomaten und die Gewürze hinzugeben, nochmal kurz aufkochen. Das Gemüse in Olivenöl kurz anbraten. Das Gemüse in eine Auflaufform schichten, nach jeder Schicht Gemüse eine Schicht Hackfleisch, usw., bis Gemüse und Hackfleisch verbraucht sind.
Den Ziegenkäse zerbröseln und auf dem Auflauf verteilen. Sahne und Eier verquirlen und über den Auflauf giessen.
Bei 200 Grad cirka 20 Minuten ins Rohr.







Guten Appetit


----------



## fez (13. März 2005)

hey bleib mal aufm Boden, ja ? Wenn du so viel fährst als Freiburger wirst du ja gesehen haben dass überall Schnee liegt. Und mit ein bisschen Threadverfolgung hier im Forum hättest du z.b. auch den Zustand von Bad Wildbad sehen können , da siehts in Todtnau logischerweise auch nicht besser aus...

Hier die Startrampe:


----------



## eL (13. März 2005)

Pass ma auf du ich hol gleich meine supermodfreunde und dann wird der fred hier aber von dem totnaumi§t bereinigt so schnell das glaubst du kaum!!!

Sach ma hast du nachrichten/wetterbericht??? befindest dich gerade in schwaben/baden??? kannst eins und eins zusammenzählen?? Dann wirst du zu dem ergebnis kommen das vor mitte april bestimmt nix läuft mit dummhillen in todnau. Das weiße zeug wird erst wegtauen müssen.Oder glaubst du felix hat nen überdimensionalen monsterfön und steht gerade auf der strecke um diese trockenzufönen??? Ihr DDDDDler habt immer den großen hals wenn ihr auf eure geistige minderbemitteltheit angesprochen werdet aber liefert hier solchen geistigen stumpfsinn ab. 

Und wenn fred´s gekapert und umgetopic´t werden dann hat das wohl sein grund..... mann könnte es auch recyclen nennen. Also bitte weiter mit den rezepten ich such noch inspirationen fürs abendessen.

mousakka klingt schon ma nich schlecht.... ich mag den kram was janis komplitzis und zementinis so zusammenrühren.
guten appetit

eL


----------



## $TUNE$ (14. März 2005)

man man man
ich glaub ihr habt nich tganz verstanden was ich  eig wissen wollte.
nicht  ob noch schnee liegt oder nicht. das seh ich natürlich selber.  wollte wissen was verändert wurde! aber nunja viel spaß  beim rezepte weitergeben


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. März 2005)

naja bei dem vielen schnee konnte bestimmt auch nicht sehr viel geändert werden..
außer der lift eben und der tolle alpincoaster


----------



## Triple F (15. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> naja bei dem vielen schnee konnte bestimmt auch nicht sehr viel geändert werden..


  
Da gab´s doch mal was mit "Ursache" und "Wirkung"...  

3F
P.S.: Evtl. kannst du ja dem Felix direkt ne Mail schreiben. Der wird dir bestimmt sagen, was er vor hat, da er ja immer Leute zum Schaufeln sucht...


----------



## blaubaer (29. März 2005)

auf Dowhiller.de hats jede menge neue bilder von der strecke


----------

